# Best bit for doing clean lines against aluminum?



## ocz800 (Mar 24, 2009)

I plan to work on a crappy cut that I made with the jigsaw on a computer case. I want to make the line as smooth and straight as possible. What bit can i use with my bosch 1617 to accomplish this? 

Also would you guys be using a template to make the cut?


----------



## Rob1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Any carbide striaght router bit would work. You can use a straight edge, parallel to the cut line, to run the router against. Measure from bit edge to edge of base, use that dimemsion to position the straight edge. Make shallow cuts, and sneak up to finished line.

Wear safety glasses, be sure everything is clamped securely. You may want to go out and get a cheap bit, or find one on-line on "clearance".


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mark.


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

A template is probably the best way to get a good, straight cut.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A simple template without doubt. Aluminium routs well with any sharp Carbide cutter.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

a couple of novice questions.

1. Will routing aluminum w/carbide bit dull the bit quicker than if routing wood?

2. Is there a way to sharpen a dull bit or better to buy a new one (some are pricey)

I have considered aluminum but was a bit timid. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

1..yes
2.. yes and no,,just use your old bits on ALUM. or just buy some new bits,if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right..

====



SE18 said:


> a couple of novice questions.
> 
> 1. Will routing aluminum w/carbide bit dull the bit quicker than if routing wood?
> 
> ...


----------

